# New 26kbrs



## max86 (Mar 22, 2006)

OK someone pass me the Kool-aid, I'm joining your cult!!!







I just place an order for a 26kbrs. A big thanks to everyone on this board for helping me choosing an Outback.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! It took a year after you joined to succumb? We must be slipping.









Congratulations. You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Max86,

Welcome to the Outback world! Have a great time in your new Outback.









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi max86 
















on your new 26kbrs! 

You joined the cult a long time ago, but now you're official









Enjoy and see you in Utah!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer...I think that will be a very popular floor plan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats max86 on ordering the 26KBRS










Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT.









Thor


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats, and welcome fellow Outbacker, to a great extended family. Post often, ask questions, and please post pics whenever you can. Have fun + enjoy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like you'll probably get it just in time to really enjoy it. And another SoCal'er joins the flock.
Have fun with it.


----------



## max86 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I got a call yesterday form the dealer and they said that I might get it in about a week! So I better start packing & getting my things together!!


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

What took you so long to drink the Kool-Aid? I drank my first time visiting the site.

Just kidding...congrats.!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## marglindskog (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats on your 26KBRS!!

We also ordered a 26KBRS a couple weeks ago and pick it up on Sat. Can't wait! I think the floor plan is great ... especially for kids with the bunk room.

Happy camping,
Margaret


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS/26KBRS family. I hope you enjoy yours as much as we enjoy ours.

Ed


----------

